# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հայրեր ու որդիներ

## Սամսար

Թեման բացելու գաղափարը ծնվեց «Տնեցիք գիտե՞ն...» թեման ընթերցելիս։
Որպես հայր կուզենայի իմանալ, թե՞ ինչ է հուզում հատկապես դպրոցահասակ երիտասարդությանը ծնողների հետ հարաբերություններում։ 
Փոխարենը՝ կասեմ, թե ի՞նչ է հուզում հայրերին։

Հուսով եմ՝ կստացվի առողջ և առողջացնող քննարկում։

Որպես առաջին հարց. ինչպե՞ս է անդրադառնում ձեզ վրա ֆինանսների սղությո՞ւնը :Smile:  :Think:  :Xeloq:  :Smile:

----------


## Անահիտ

կուզեի, որ նախատանքները քիչ լինեին ու ավելի շատ խոսելով ու մոտիվացիաներ առաջ բերելով ուղղություն ցույց տային ծնողները
կուզեի, որ դպրոցական հասակում չվախենայինք մեր ծնողներից

----------


## Սամսար

> կուզեի, որ նախատանքները քիչ լինեին ու ավելի շատ խոսելով ու մոտիվացիաներ առաջ բերելով ուղղություն ցույց տային ծնողները
> կուզեի, որ դպրոցական հասակում չվախենայինք մեր ծնողներից


Վախենո՞ւմ էիր ծնողներից, հատկապես՝ ինչի՞ց։

----------


## Անահիտ

> Վախենո՞ւմ էիր ծնողներից, հատկապես՝ ինչի՞ց։


վախենում էի ցածր գնահատական ստանայի: )

----------

